# Hyperformance insurance



## nitrogts (Jun 5, 2007)

The above via Allen and Allen should in my opinion be avoided at ALL COSTS..... It has never been my missfortune to deal with such an inept, clueless, waste of space (censored for public viewing) insurance company in my 18 years of driving..... (perhaps this should be in howsie also)...
Just thought you all should know.....!


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for the warning. I got bounced to them a few times when getting quotes and I found them to be a shower of useless cnuts as well.


----------

